# Mk2 1.8 8v injection on 1.6 carb



## orwikcons (Mar 6, 2007)

Greetings!

I have a Mk2 1.6 EZ carb engine (75hp). The difference between the intake manifold gasket on my engine and on 1.8 8v gti (112hp) is only the hole for water which goes to the carb. Is that correct? If I could block this hole, could I attach the 1.8 8v intake, and whole injection system on my engine?


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

Yes, have done just that a few times in the past. Can't remember but the hole was tapped with either a 1/4" or 3/8" NPT tap and a flush plug inserted. Three things to keep in mind; 1) doing this with the head installed can cause metal shaving to get into places you don't want them, be careful and 2) the head is a small valve head so swapping to a large valve head might be a better route 3) the big one, there are no fuel injector ports (holes) in that head so using the fuel injection would require swapping heads anyway. When I did it the reason was just to block off the manifold heating and not to convert to multi-port injection. You can switch to single point injection with no problems though.


----------



## orwikcons (Mar 6, 2007)

*Will the head bolt on?*

Ok, I would rather put the whole 1.8 pb head instead of 1.6, but will it bolt on, or there are differences too (holes for oil, water etc...) The piston diameter is the same, 81mm... ? I've never had a chance to compare head gaskets of those two engines.


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

Yes, it should bolt right up with no problems. I believe some very early EZ motors came with mechanical heads, not 100% sure, but the newer dual oil drain holes were there even if it is a mechanical head.


----------



## orwikcons (Mar 6, 2007)

Thank you very much, you have helped me to spare much time.

Now, I suppose that the injection from passat 2.0 2e engine can bolt on 1.8 8v pb head, but there is one difference:



I think that on my 1.6 EZ engine, mechanical fuel pump is placed at A. Should I just remove it, and place the hose as it is on the picture, on the 2e engine?


----------



## dogyouare (Aug 10, 2009)

pretty sure there are no pump there. on a 1.8l 16v there is a pice where the pvc the pipe goes into. u can re rout that or even put a catch can or put a filter on it.
now would u like to sell ur vc? plez...


----------



## orwikcons (Mar 6, 2007)

You mean, do I want to sell my VEHICLE? No, I am tuning it.


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

orwikcons said:


> Now, I suppose that the injection from passat 2.0 2e engine can bolt on 1.8 8v pb head, but there is one difference:
> 
> I think that on my 1.6 EZ engine, mechanical fuel pump is placed at A. Should I just remove it, and place the hose as it is on the picture, on the 2e engine?


No, the 2E system, all of it that is, will not fit the PB head. The 2E has intake ports of a different shape and the injectors are fitted into the intake, not the head like the PB. The injection system can be made to work using some PB (Digifant 2) parts, but not thr whole system. The throttle body will also need modification or replacing as the 2E system uses a potentiometer for position and the PB uses two switches.

Yes, for any system other than a carburetor like you currently have on the EZ, the pump can be (should be) removed and a plate bolted over the hole. What exactly you use to block the hole depends on the system you end up using. The factory flat plate is about 3€. With a CIS system there is a mount for the control pressure regulator which goes there also. So it will depend.


----------



## dogyouare (Aug 10, 2009)

orwikcons said:


> You mean, do I want to sell my VEHICLE? No, I am tuning it.


no ur vc= valve cover


----------



## orwikcons (Mar 6, 2007)

Then I will probably try to find complete PB injection + head, to avoid modifications... Thanks again!


I again didn't understand, did you mean if I wanted to sell the valve cover of my 1.6 EZ head? If I remove it, it will be whole for selling, but if you wish only a cover, no problem, but I live in Serbia in Europe...


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

orwikcons said:


> Then I will probably try to find complete PB injection + head, to avoid modifications...
> did you mean if I wanted to sell the valve cover of my 1.6 EZ head?


I hope you understand that you have more work ahead of you then just swapping the engines. Not hard work or expensive, but the fuel systems are different between injected and carburetor engines. Exactly just what parts you will need will depend on if you use the CIS or electronic injection systems. Also, I believe I already pointed out, maybe not, that the EZ code engine has a 9:1 compression ratio and smaller valves than the GTi engines with 10:1 compression and larger valves. This will hold you back a little if you are trying to build a high powered engine.

He means the valve cover from the 2E you have pictured above.


----------



## orwikcons (Mar 6, 2007)

O yeah, that isn't my engine, i wanted to buy the injection, but now I will not... 

Well, when I decide, I will try to do something of these, and if I fail, I will figure something out


----------

